# Bleigussform selber bauen



## Knobbes (10. Juli 2004)

Hi, 
wollte mal fragen ob sich von euch einer schon mal eine Bleigussform selber gebaut hat? Falls ja, wie ?
Gefräst odersonst irgendwie.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Meeres_Angler (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Hallo 

ja das habe ich schon,vom geld aus gesehen ist es am besten,billig formen zb bei ebay zu kaufen,die sind meißt aus alu und halten lange.
an sonsten baue ich mir welche aus hitze beständigen kautschuk.
so kannst du von pilkern die du hast ein 100% kopie machen.aber die formen halten nicht solange und billig ist es auch nicht.
ich habe mir formen gebau von bis zu 1000g pilkern,und wenn ich sehe was große pilker kosten,kann ich die schon günstig bauen. hast du dir sowas vorgestellt oder suchst du ander bau arten auf kupfer rohr usw.?
mfg
Meers Angler


----------



## Meeres_Angler (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*



			
				Meeres_Angler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> ja das habe ich schon,vom geld aus gesehen ist es am besten,billig formen zb bei ebay zu kaufen,die sind meißt aus alu und halten lange.
> an sonsten baue ich mir welche aus hitze beständigen kautschuk.
> ...


PS.sage nur was du für pilker bauen möchtes,günstige oder was auch immer ich helfe dir gerne. #:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Moin, ich habe mir immer aus Gips Formen selber gebaut. Wenn der Gips ordentlich durchgetrocknent ist und vor dem eingießen immer mit einer Kerze frisch angerußt wird hält auch die Form für einige Güsse.


----------



## Knobbes (11. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

@All,
danke mal für eure Antworten.
Ich hab vor mir eine Bleigussform selber zu fräsen , für Stabblei, Birnenbleie und Bleioliven, vielleicht noch andere.
Das Problem ist es wie ich es am günstigsten mache, das ich eine Einfache Verbindung hab.
Hab da schon daran gedacht: Aufklappbar, oderZusammensteckbar (so das  2 Zylinderstifte schräg versetzt in Bohrungen ein greifen und man nachher  dies wieder rausklopfen muss)
Vielleicht wisst ihr ja eine Gute Lösung zum Verbinden der 2 Gusshälften.
Ein Link wo man viele verschiedene Gussformen findet, wäre auch schon super.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Logo (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Hi Knobbes,

 habe mir früher mal Blei selbst "gegossen". War recht einfach die Methode. Habe Fingerhütchen aus Metall genommen die mit einem Nagel durchschlagen und dann das Blei von oben hineingegeben. 

  Ist mit Sicherheit nicht die optimalste Lösung aber ich war Jung und brauchte das Geld :q

  Mittlerweile kaufe ich mir ab und an lieber welches, da ich nicht mehr so viele Verluste habe und öfter Spinnfischen gehe.

  Gruss Logo


----------



## detlefb (12. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

moin Knobbes,

guck mal hier dort gibt es reichlich Auswahl an Bildern von Bleigussformen


----------



## homer01 (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

guckst du hier http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/index.htm?bleigussformen.htm


----------



## Logo (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

welche Geräte benutzt man denn am besten ? Also so`n Unterbau vom Fondue wäre doch okay oder ? nur welches Gefäß nimmt man denn um das Blei zu erhitzen ? man muss es ja auch vernüftig in die form schütten können !

    gruss Logo


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Campinggaskocher mit großer Gasbuddel, alten kleinen gusseisernen kochtopf, große stabile suppenkelle ( vorne einen schmalen ausgießer rein dengeln ). wenn du auswuchtbleie vom reifendienst benutzt kannst du mit nem alten autolautsprecher, bzw mit dem magneten auf der rückseite die stahlklemmen aus dem flüssigen blei ganz leicht rausziehen, gruß robert


----------



## arno (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Moin!
Man nehme auf die Schnelle:
Eine Eisenwelle, ca. 35 mm Durchmesser.
Schneidet zwei Teile von ca. 50 mm Länge ab.
Diese Teile in die Drehbank einspannen und mit einen 30ger Bohrer so weit reinbohren bis die Hauptschneide des Bohrers komplett geschnitten hat.
Das machz man mit beiden Teilen.
Danach legt man sie mit den Lochseiten zusammen und macht zwei drei Schweißpunkte, so das die teile zusammen sind.
Dann bohrt man dort wo die Teile zusammenliegen zwei kleine Löcher auf einer Seite rein.
Dann 180 Grad drehen und dort ein 5 mm Loch bohren und mit Senker einen Einfüllstutzen bohren.
Danach die Teile wieder trennen.
Einen Draht biegen , so das er in die beiden Löcher past die Enden des Drahtes umbiegen( gibt zusätzlichen halt).
Dann mit Schraubzwinge zusammenpressen und Blei eingießen.
So hat man eine Form für ca. 80 -bis 100 Gr.
Die man immer wieder verwenden kann!
Das ganze kann man natürlich auch variieren in dem man unterschiedliche Bohrer nimmt.
Dann kann man noch mit einen Hammer das Blei Plattklopfen so wie man es haben will.
Wer keine Drehbank hat, hat Pech!!!


----------



## Knobbes (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Danke Leute, super Tipps von euch, aber ich muss noch dazu sagen, das ich eien Gussform für Bleie von 10-40 g herstellen will.
Schaut euch mal das Bild an.
Meine Frage dazu, warum ist nur eine Öfnung dort, wo das Blei rein fließt, ich dachte, da brauch man auch noch eins, wo die Luft wieder ausströmmen kann? Oder?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Kommt drauf an wie groß das Loch ist. Wenn es groß genug ist dann kann dort wo reingegossen wird auch gut die Luft entweichen.


----------



## Knobbes (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

@Meeresangler_Schwerin,
ok, stimmt schon, nur durch das grosse Loch, kann man dann doch nicht ganz so perfekte Blei hinbekommen?
Weil man selten die exakte Menge eingiesst, oder?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## arno (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Moin!
Macht doch nix, Knobbes!
Der Rest läuft über und erstarrt!
Dann mit einer Zange das überstehende Blei greifen und kurz ziehen und schon ist es los!
Das hört sich kompliziert an, ist es aber nicht!!!
Anschließend mit nem Seitenschneider den Einfülltrichter aus Blei abschneiden und gut is!


----------



## Knobbes (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

@arno,
Danke, du als Alter Schlosser, must es ja wissen.
Sprühst du dann jedesmal trennspray in die Form, oder geht es auch ohne? 
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## arno (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Moin!
Knobbes, das geht auch ohne!!!


----------



## Knobbes (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Ehrlich, das ist ja Klasse, ich muss mir jetzt demnächst unbedingt mal ein bauen und dann ständig weiter entwickeln.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## totentanz (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Wo bekommt ihr eigendlich das Blei fürs Gießen her???


----------



## Klaus-a. (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*



			
				totentanz schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bekommt ihr eigendlich das Blei fürs Gießen her???




Beim Dachdecker oder vom Reifenhändler.


----------



## Mac Gill (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Ich bekomme mein Blei von unserem Schützenverein -> die müssten die gebrauchten Kugeln sonst teuer entsorgen...

Zum Thema kann ich nur sagen, dass ich nach einigen basteleien auf gekaufte Formen umgestiegen bin.
Die einzige Bastelform die ich noch regelmäßig benutze ist die Hülle eines abgebrannten Teelichtes -> das ist ne Prima einmalform für ein Tellerblei und ist so schwer, wie man es auffüllt.

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Börde-Pilker (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Ich verwende Dachdeckerblei, bekommt man in jedem Baumarkt. Vorteil: ist recht billig. Nachteil: die Pilker und Bleie sind weich. Das nutze ich allerdings hinter dazu aus, die Pilker vor dem Lackieren ein wenig zu verbiegen damit sie mehr taumeln. Was die fehlenden Entlüftungsbohrungen angeht, reicht es meist neben der Einfüllbohrung mit einer scharfen Dreikantfeile 0,5mm tief einen Strich zu ziehen. Meine Formen fräse ich auch selber und habe noch nie Trennmittel gebraucht, allerdings sollte man keine Passstifte verwenden sonder besser Kegelstifte damit sich die Formen nach dem Gießen besser auseinander ziehen lassen.    In diesem Sinne      Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## Knobbes (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Ich bekomm sie auch vom reifenhändler und ein alter Bekannter, hat von seiner Bundeswehr Zeit, noch ein Paar recht grosse Bleiklötze.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## dany345 (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

ich benutze immer das schrotblei bäckchen und nimm die kleinsten raus weil ich sie nicht brauche und schmältze sie im fingerhut mit einer kerze drunter wenn der fingerhut voll is dan nehme ich ne zange und nen wirber und halte ihn rein bis das blei hart ist und dass is es eh gleich!!!!!!!is das auch gut oder kan da was pasieren!!???? bitte um rückmeldungen!!! :b


----------



## arno (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Moin!
Dani, solange Du Schutzbrille und Schutzhandschuhe trägst, kann eigendlich nichtviel passieren!
Und Du solltest draußen gießen, wegen der giftigen Dämpfe!!!!


----------



## dany345 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

mache ich immer in der garage und da habe ich keine handschuhe und brille habe ich eh auf *g*!!!!
ich habe vol den druck im kopf aber das is immer so nach 2stunden weg!!!!


----------



## arno (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

tja....


----------



## homer01 (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

ich hol mir mein blei immer vom altmetallhandel.
da bezahl ich immer 50 ct pro kilo.
dann im frühjar mit nem alten topf und gaskocher einschmelzen.
da werden so 10-15kg eingeschmolzen und in jiggerformen(bei ebay so um 40 euro) gegossen.hört sich viel an aber die elbe fordert immer viel blei

ich weiß 40 euro hört sich im ersten moment viel an aber die haben wir zu zweit gekauft.
die form hat schon einige tausend güße gehalten und ist noch wie neu


----------



## arno (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Moin!
Ich hab gerade einfach bei meinem Schwager einige Kilo Blei geholt!
Die Kosten:
Ich gieße für meinen Schwager Bleie mit!


----------



## Knobbes (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Arno der Grossbleigiesser. Der weiss wie man es macht.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## arno (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Moin!
Knobbes, sooooo schlimm ists ja nicht bei mir, aber ich gieße dann Blei wenn ich lust hab und nicht unbedingt im Winter, weil ich habe immer Angelsaison!!!


----------



## jugi (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Bin auch grad beim Basteln. Da ich aber noch einen Zinnbarren liegen habe: Kann ich das nicht eigentlich auch statt des Blei´s verwenden? ;+;+


----------



## TJ. (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Können schon aber die Dichte ist anderst das heist das Gewicht ist verschieden.
Das würde mich weniger abhalten

Was mich davon abhalten würde ist der Wert 
Verkauf das Zinn und hol dir dafür Blei.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Seele (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Das Zinn verkaufst lieber, glaub da hast mehr davon


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*



jugi schrieb:


> Bin auch grad beim Basteln. Da ich aber noch einen Zinnbarren liegen habe: Kann ich das nicht eigentlich auch statt des Blei´s verwenden? ;+;+


 

Moin,
oder du nimmst das Zinn als Zusatz beim Bleigiessen. Dann bekommst du ein besseres Fliessverhalten und eine glattere Oberfläche.
(wie schon geschrieben wurde, immer Handschuhe, Brille und wenn es nicht anders geht und man drinnen arbeiten muss....... eine extrem starke Absaugung nutzen, da sich ab einer bestimmten Temperatur Cadmium etc. freisetzt. Temperatur etc. musst du mal googeln)
An Besten immer draussen schmelzen und giessen #6

Schau mal, hab hier einige Beispielbilder von meinen "Werken" |rolleyes. Wenn man sich damit etwas befasst, bekommt man schon ganz gute Ergebnisse hin |rolleyes


----------



## lsski (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Das algemeine Problem sind die Schmelzpunkte der Elemente
232°C Zinnhttp://www.lenntech.de/pse/elemente/sn.htm 327 °C Blei 420°C Zink 
Die verschiedenen Dichten lassen die Metalle Separieren wenn Zinn schon Flüssig ist ist Zink noch fest. Aber Zink siedet schon bei 900°C und das kann bei Überhitzung richtig gefährlich werden! Auf garkeinen Fall in geschlossenen Räumen.
Am besten einen Tiegel für jedes Metall.
Legierungen herstellen benötigt mehr fachwissen als nur in Pot und heiß machen.
Die Dämpfe sind alle Hoch giftig !!
Ich gieße mir auch meine Bleie selber.
Mache das immer am Rhein und achte darauf das der Wind immer im Rücken steht. mit voller schutzausrüstung!!
ich habe mich einmal verbrannt das reicht,.

Viele Formen habe ich aus Gips gegossen nur die gekauften aus Alu sind übriggeblieben......


----------



## jugi (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Danke für Eure Tipps! Werde ich beherzigen - auch den eventuellen Verkauf (denke da eher an ein Tauschgeschäft). Den Schmelz/Gießort werde ich dann aber doch besser in den Garten verlagern, denn an die giftigen Dämpfe habe ich tatsächlich nicht gedacht!!! #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Guck auch mal hier rein
www.angler-info.eu
da gibt es viele nützliche Tips.


----------



## lausi97 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin,
> oder du nimmst das Zinn als Zusatz beim Bleigiessen. Dann bekommst du ein besseres Fliessverhalten und eine glattere Oberfläche.
> (wie schon geschrieben wurde, immer Handschuhe, Brille und wenn es nicht anders geht und man drinnen arbeiten muss....... eine extrem starke Absaugung nutzen, da sich ab einer bestimmten Temperatur Cadmium etc. freisetzt. Temperatur etc. musst du mal googeln)
> An Besten immer draussen schmelzen und giessen #6
> ...


:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k


----------



## Nestola (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Guckst du hier wie deine Formen erstellst. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277601


----------



## ragbar (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Das hier ist cool :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuA_qTHtJ78


----------



## Joleen (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Ich finde das ja eine klasse Idee. Lohnt sich das für den privat Gebrauch. Blei kaufen, Energie kosten, Arbeitsaufwand, Gußformen, Lacke kaufen und Bleie pulverbeschichten. 
Ein Blei im Geschäft pulverbeschichtet oder gecoated mit Öse und Wirbel kosten im Schnitt 1 €. Ich weiß nicht ob ich das unterbieten kann. Ab welcher Menge würde sich so etwas lohnen ?


----------



## riebock (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Bin erst neu im Bord. Ein Tip zu Auswuchtbleie. Sind neuerdings schwer zu bekommen. EU verboten. Werden Jetzt durch Zink ersetzt. Das Zeug ist sehr gefährlich (Giftige Gase);+ beim Schmelzen. Versuche es mal beim Schrotthandel mit Dachhdeckerblei. In Streifen geschnitten und etwas platt gehämmert ist es auch als Wickelblei sehr gut zu gebrauchen. Gibt es schon für wenig Geld für die "Kaffeekasse".                                                          Riebock


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*



riebock schrieb:


> . Gibt es schon für wenig Geld für die "Kaffeekasse".                                                          Riebock


Die Zeiten sind leider auch vorbei.
Aber wenn Du eine Quelle für günstiges Blei hast....Ich bin immer auf der Suche. Auch grössere Mengen....:m


----------



## Gondoschir (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Ich schneide mir Lkw-Batterien auf. Hat sich für mich auf jeden Fall schon gelohnt.


----------



## angelnrolfman (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Die Zeiten sind leider auch vorbei.
> Aber wenn Du eine Quelle für günstiges Blei hast....Ich bin immer auf der Suche. Auch grössere Mengen....:m


 
Moin, genau so isses...... bei uns kostet ein Kilo Blei 1,50 Euro (muss aber noch "gereinigt" werden.....)
Aber wenn jemand was "über" hat, kann immer was gebrauchen  ... Nehme auch gern im dreistelligen Kilo Bereich ab (100 oder 150 oder mehr Kilo ).......
Wofür?? ...... für sowas


----------



## ulf (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Ich schneide mir Lkw-Batterien auf. Hat sich für mich auf jeden Fall schon gelohnt.



Hallo

Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Gondoschir (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Warum soll das nicht mein Ernst sein?
Ich komme da jederzeit ran, bezahle da nichts für und die Ausbeute ist sehr gut.
Ich habe 30 Kilo Blei als Barren gegossen im Keller liegen und muss mir um Rohstoff erstmal keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Hotel Romeo (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Hallo,

ich gieße Bleie in Kartoffelscheiben. Zunächst Kartoffel in Scheiben gewünschster Dicke schneiden. Dann die gewünschte Form der Aussparung mit einem Messer ausschneiden

Für Blei mit Ösen: Ösen aus Spinnerdraht formen und dann das Öhr (wo später die Schnur befestigt wird) von innen mittig in das Kartoffelfleisch stecken. Die zwei anderen Enden des Drahtes sollte man umknicken, am besten 135 Grad. Kartoffelscheibe auf Metallplatte legen und Blei eingießen.
Am besten bereitet man mehrere Formen aus einer Kartoffel gleichzeitig vor und gießt dann mehrere. Jede Form läßt sich etwa 8 Mal verwenden.

Sollte jemand noch mit Sarg/Durchlaufblei fischen: Stahlnagel von außen quer durch die Kartoffelscheibe schieben. Dann gießen. Form hält leider meist nur 1-2 Mal.

Gewichte für o.g. Bleie minimum 15g, nach oben keine Grenzen. 

Karpfen und Brandungsangler gießen gern auch in die Schalen von Miesmuschen. Am besten Knetgummi nehmen und eine Aussparugn formen, damit die Muschelschale sicher liegt. Die Kunst ist, oben in die Muschel (am spitzen Teil) eine kleine Aussparung für den Wirbel zu schleifen (Dremel nehmen).
Auf der Innenseite der Muschel kann man noch einen kleinen umgebogen Draht am Wirbelöhr befestigen, damit dieser sicher an der Bleimasse hält - gerade bei Weitwerfern wichtig.
schwierig ist allein das gewicht einzuschätzen - gerade Muschelbleie werden häufig viel schwerer als erwartet.

Obige Tips mögen etwas hausbacken sein, funktionieren jedoch excellent. Wenn es nicht gleich gefällt, hilft auch die Nachbearbeitung mit dem Hammer.

Gruß

Hotel Romeo


----------



## diemai (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

@ Hotel Romeo

 Spritzt das nicht ordentlich durch die in den Kartoffeln enthaltene Feuchtigkeit , die fängt durch das heiße Flüssigblei doch sofort an zu kochen ?

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Also solange es eine komplett offene Scheibe ist, wo der Wasserdampf problemlos "entweichen" kann, mag es gehen. 
Mir persönlich wäre das Risiko viel zu hoch und finde es unverantwortlich solche Tipps zu gegen. 
Wasser und 300° heißes Blei ist eine sehr schlechte Kombination.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Wasser und 300° heißes Blei ist eine sehr schlechte Kombination.



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Man glaubt gar nicht wie ein Tropfen Wasser heißes Blei förmlich zum Explodieren bringen kann.#c


----------



## magut (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

das kann ich nur bestätigen!! Meine pers. Meinung ist, wer sich da nicht die 10-15 Euronen für eine vernünftige Form leisten will, sollte es echt lassen.
 Ich gies auch seit 10 Jahren alles was ich an Blei brauch und die Schutzausrüstung und gute Formen sind da das absolut wichtigste. #h
 l.G.
 Mario


----------



## diemai (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

..............hatte ich mir gedacht , daher meine Frage , ......hatte mir vor Jahren schon 'mal Tellerbleie in Teelicht-Hülsen gegossen , .......durch die Paraffin-Rückstände darin "knistert" es auch schon ganz gut , ...Wasser wäre wohl noch schlimmer , denke ich ?

 Hat jemand schon 'mal versucht , sich Halbformen aus Speckstein zu bauen ?

 Bin in Geschichte interessiert und habe auf Wikipedia gelesen , das die Wikinger sich ihre Silberbroschen sowie Metallbarren in Speckstein-Formen gegossen haben , da es ein feuerfestes Material ist , ......es wurde von verschiedenen Kulturen der Antike auch zur Herstellung von Kochtöpfen verwendet .

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speckstein

 Wie viele vielleicht noch aus dem Werkunterricht wissen , lässt sich das Zeug wirklich recht leicht bearbeiten , ...nur mir einer Vollform wird's wohl schwierig , da man ja erst'mal gerade und winklige Bezugskanten braucht , um zwei Formhälften und deren Kalotten zur Deckung zu bringen(und zum Guß auch irgendwie zu fixieren) .

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> und finde es unverantwortlich solche Tipps zu gegen.



Dann beschwere dich mal bei der Anglerzeitschrift die den Tipp mit den Kartoffelscheiben vor ein paar Jahrzehnten mal brachte. Ich hab mir damals auch Grundbleie mittels Kartoffelscheiben gegossen und passiert ist mir nichts!


----------



## runner-fahrer (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Hallo,
ich gieße seit einiger Zeit Jigköpfe in allen größen so wie Pilker selbst. 
Dazu benutze ich gekaufte Formen aus Metall und selbstgemachte aus Kautschuk. 
nun beabsichtige ich Bleiformen von ca. 400-600 gramm selbst Herzustellen. Dafür würde ich gerne eigene Formen aus Alu Gießen. hat schon jmd. erfahrung damit?
 aus welchem material lässt sich ein guter Rohling für den Alluguss herstellen?
sollte die form in einem stück gegossen und nacher aufgetrennt werden oder lieber in 2 hälften gießen?
die Temperaturen von ca. 650 grad wird man mit einem Gasbrenner wohl locker erreichen können. 

Danke für eure Antworten 
Gruß kevin


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

benutzt als Rohling super sculpey
 einfach in gewuenschte Form kneten und dann im backofen aushaerten. fertig ist dein Modell. kosten punkt ungefair 13 Euro

danach den normalen Prozess mit hitzebestaendigen Silicon und schon hast deine Form.


Kosten punkt unter Euro 50 und Du kannst ungefair 4-10 Formen damit herstellen.


Nehme auf jedenfall ein Holzrahmen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ1A7ZjTsx8


wuerde jedenfalls kein Alu selbst Giessen. heisses alu friesst durch stahl und gusseisen. 

wenn du da Verbrennungen bekommst dann gute Nacht


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

benutzt als Rohling super sculpey
 einfach in gewuenschte Form kneten und dann im backofen aushaerten. fertig ist dein Modell. kosten punkt ungefair 13 Euro

danach den normalen Prozess mit hitzebestaendigen Silicon und schon hast deine Form.


Kosten punkt unter Euro 50 und Du kannst ungefair 4-10 Formen damit herstellen.


Nehme auf jedenfall ein Holzrahmen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ1A7ZjTsx8


----------



## carpforce1 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*



runner-fahrer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich gieße seit einiger Zeit Jigköpfe in allen größen so wie Pilker selbst.
> Dazu benutze ich gekaufte Formen aus Metall und selbstgemachte aus Kautschuk.
> nun beabsichtige ich Bleiformen von ca. 400-600 gramm selbst Herzustellen. Dafür würde ich gerne eigene Formen aus Alu Gießen. hat schon jmd. erfahrung damit?
> ...


 
Hallo Kevin,

lass das mal lieber sein!
Man benötigt einen Schmelztiegel, einen Schmelzofen sowie speziellen Gießsand mit Bindemittel.

Der aufwand währe zu groß und gefährlich in der Hobbywerkstatt.

Ich hab mal eine Form beruflich bedingt hergestellt und weis um den Aufwand. Hier mal die Arbeitsschritte...
Erst aus Wachs eine Negativform erstellen. 
Dann Angüße und steiger modelieren. 
Als nächstes mit Sand und Binder die Negativform einbetten.
Nach dem aushärten des Sandes die Sandform ausbrennen im Schmelzoffen. 
Wenn dann die Sandform fertig ist musst du ein Aluminiumlegierung zusammenschmelzen. z.B.: G-AlSi10Mg
Form ausgießen, abkühlen lassen, entkernen, Steiger entfernen und Nacharbeiten.

Lohnt sich der Aufwand? Nein!

Fertige lieber eine Pilkerform aus Holz und stellt dir daraus eine Gußform aus Silikon her. -> RTV-HB
Das ist günstig, schnell und ungefährlich!

Grüße
Carpforce


----------



## ulf (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Warum soll das nicht mein Ernst sein?
> Ich komme da jederzeit ran, bezahle da nichts für und die Ausbeute ist sehr gut.
> Ich habe 30 Kilo Blei als Barren gegossen im Keller liegen und muss mir um Rohstoff erstmal keine Gedanken machen.



Und wie wirst Du den Rest, wie Kunststoffgehäuse und Säure los ? Wie reinigst Du die Bleiplatten vor dem Einschmelzen ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Gondoschir (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*



ulf schrieb:


> Und wie wirst Du den Rest, wie Kunststoffgehäuse und Säure los ? Wie reinigst Du die Bleiplatten vor dem Einschmelzen ?
> 
> Gruß Ulf



Kunststoffgehäuse kommt in den Gewerbemüll, Säure wird entsorgt und die Bleiplatten werden abgewaschen.
Ja, für einen Privathaushalt schwer vorstellbar, aber ich arbeite in einer zertifizierten Lkw-Werkstatt. Da sollten solche Möglichkeiten wohl gegeben sein...


----------



## ulf (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> [...] ich arbeite in einer zertifizierten Lkw-Werkstatt. Da sollten solche Möglichkeiten wohl gegeben sein...



Und wieso schreibst Du sowas nicht gleich dazu |rolleyes, wenn Du schon die Leute auf die Idee bringst irgendwelche Bleiakkus zu schlachten.


----------



## Gondoschir (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*



ulf schrieb:


> Und wieso schreibst Du sowas nicht gleich dazu |rolleyes, wenn Du schon die Leute auf die Idee bringst irgendwelche Bleiakkus zu schlachten.



Also eigentlich sollte schon bekannt sein, was in so einer Batterie vorgefunden wird.
Es ist natürlich auch nicht unmöglich, sowas zuhause zu machen, wenn man das nötige Werkzeug und säurefeste Behälter hat. Einen Wertstoffhof hat jeder in seiner Nähe.


----------



## norwegian_sun (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Petri zusammen,

war schon länger nicht da..|krach:....hab mir die letzen beiträge mal im überflug durchgelesen....

Ich habe auch schon in gipsformen gegossen, geht eigentlich ganz gut, sofern man keine massenware herstellen will, wichtig ist nur, daß die form richtig trocken ist (ich hab meine ein paar tage auf die heizug gelegt), sonst kann es zu ernsthaften verletzungen kommen!!!, inzwischen habe ich eine quelle für hitzefestes silikon (www.bleigussformen.de), im prinziep ist das herstellen der gussform wie bei gips auch. Dies Lohnt sich aber nur für eigenkreationen oder kleinserien (ca. bis 50..100 stück), ausserdem die form nicht überhitzen, also 20 stück nacheinander gießen (gilt auch für silikon)....Mittlerweile verfüge ich über ein aluformen-sortiment von 29 stück, stückpreis von 4€ bis ca. 20€......die formen halten ewig, sind fast alle mit mehreren gussnestern und wenn ich je jig-größe mal die möglichen haken rechne komm ich auf ein sortiment von über 500 möglichen kombinationen + ettliche pilker, dazu x mögliche farbe / farbkombination....soviel hänger/abrisse kann man in einem leben ganicht haben, ....schau dir einfach mal die oben genannte seite an, da findest du auch top alu-formen "made in germany/sauerland" für nen richtig guten preis, wo der selbstbau einer form echt nicht mehr lohnt, zumindest für gängige pilker, jigs und und andere bleie

gruß mirko|wavey:


----------



## noob4ever (8. März 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Erster Versuch mit selbstgebauter Form.
Rechtecktaschen gefräst,  einen Punkt für die Ösen angefräst, mit einer Öse und Hammer den Rest angepasst. 

Gewicht ca. 160, 240, 320 und 400 Gramm.


----------



## simmi321 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Wozu braucht man solche "Klötze"?


----------



## Slick (8. März 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*



simmi321 schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man solche "Klötze"?



Waller angeln.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. März 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*



simmi321 schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man solche "Klötze"?



Anker |rolleyes |kopfkrat


----------



## noob4ever (9. März 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*



simmi321 schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man solche "Klötze"?



Ich wollte mich mal beim Stippen probieren.


----------



## davis (11. März 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Anbei ein Bild meiner letzten Form für Dropshot Stabbleie in 30, 35, 40 und 45gr. Arretierung erfolgt über zwei diagonal positionierte Zylinderstifte


----------



## catchandfun (11. März 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Super Form #6


----------



## ragbar (13. März 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*



davis schrieb:


> Anbei ein Bild meiner letzten Form für Dropshot Stabbleie in 30, 35, 40 und 45gr. Arretierung erfolgt über zwei diagonal positionierte Zylinderstifte


 
Hammer!#6


----------



## Fliegenfalle (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Ich hab mein Blei von  alten Aufzügen is dort in mengen vorhanden als gegen Gewicht .


----------



## Nestola (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Alternativ in mein Thread schauen formen aus Kautschuk herstellen. LG
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277601


----------



## panfu (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

Hallo Davis,
Super Form,aber fehlen da nicht die Entlüftungsbohrungen,oder funktioniert
es auch ohne?
Gruß


----------



## Nestola (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bleigussform selber bauen*

[emoji1]


----------

